# Paramounts at the Ann Arbor Show



## pkleppert (Mar 3, 2014)

Announcement:  The theme for this year's Ann Arbor show will be Schwinn Paramount bicycles. Last year was the 75th anniversary of Paramount. There will be a special display in the show bldg of vintage Paramount Bikes.


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Here is what I'm bringing!*

1974 "Sprint" Paramount First Production bike completed on July 3, 1974 S/N F74163


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 17, 2014)

"Announcement: The theme for this year's Ann Arbor show will be Schwinn Paramount bicycles. Last year was the 75th anniversary of Paramount. There will be a special display in the show bldg of vintage Paramount Bikes."

 yawn...sorry 

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> "Announcement: The theme for this year's Ann Arbor show will be Schwinn Paramount bicycles. Last year was the 75th anniversary of Paramount. There will be a special display in the show bldg of vintage Paramount Bikes."
> 
> yawn...sorry
> 
> Darcie




......ditto: yawn.....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the older Paramounts are very interesting, especially the stuff from the 1960s and earlier. I'll admit the later ones from the 1970s onward aren't as interesting to me. But these bikes still represent some of the best American lightweights of the 20th century. There are people around who still do century rides on old Paramounts. I gravitated to lightweights because they ride so nicely and have a high degree of custom set up you can do for extending their range and versatility on the road.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2014)

THIS year is the 75th anniversary of the Cycle-Truck, 80th anniversary of Aerocycle and the introduction of a lot of manufacturers balloon tire bikes, and 65th anniversary of the Phantom. Don't get me wrong I have an appreciation for the real Paramounts (not the PDG crap) but its just hard to get excited about track bikes when there are more worthy things to celebrate that embody the classic American bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## frampton (Mar 18, 2014)

I like anything with wheels.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I do too but I prefer something made before 1942, 26 x 2.125 tires, and as deluxe as they come! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 18, 2014)

*paramounts*

There is a great history in this country of track racing and six day races. The schwinn paramount was built for that exact thing and brought more to the table then more heavy ass ballooners. A disussion of quality US built lighyweights can't becomplete without the schwinn paramount.  I think its a great featured bike. Hand built seperate from production schwinns. Using great components and winning more races then any other brand in the US.


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Bashing*

Why is anyone bashing what other people like or collect.  Different strokes for different folks.  All the comments can be put right back on your collecting habits by other collectors.  What do you think would happen to prices if every collector wanted the same bikes.  I wish there were fewer people wanting to buy what I am interested in.  Each and every bike produced has a place in history and while I don't collect all types I can appreciate others interest and the intrinsic beauty of many.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I didn't see any bashing going on and in my post I say "Don't get me wrong I have an appreciation for the real Paramounts" (well  ok maybe I did bash the Jap stuff!). I just think there are more fitting bikes to pay tribute to that embody the classic bicycle and since the 76th anniversary thing is kinda arbitrary why not pick a marque e.g. Colson, Westfield, Huffman, or God forbid Schwinn! Not bashing just voicing an opinion-to which we are all entitled. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree,too much bashing on this site.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 20, 2014)

Unfortunately that is the American way of life today.  If you don't have the same car. Shop the same store.  Eat the same food. Go to the same church. Vote the same way.  You should basically be thrown out of the country.  Sorry but that is the opinion of a 65 year old who does his own thing.  Roger


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2014)

I have 3 old Paramounts.They ride great.They were top line in their day. I love riding mine on rides from the local bike shops.They always draw a lot of looking over by the younger riders.They appreciate the lack of carbon fiber and love the ride of steel frames. Also would like to add that this is the section for lightweight bikes so why would anyone make snide remarks about lightweight bikes.Just dont visit this section if they are not what you are into.


----------



## Boris (Mar 22, 2014)

vincev said:


> Also would like to add that this is the section for lightweight bikes so why would anyone make snide remarks about lightweight bikes.




So, you thought that you could hide from me here?


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> So, you thought that you could hide from me here?




wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to agree with Shawn particularly regarding this being a significant anniversary for the Cycletruck (a bike I don't own but want to). I LOVE Paramounts, just haven't been able to find one. Been looking for the right one for nearly 5 years, alas.
 I will, however, appreciate seeing a nice display of them at the show.


----------



## frampton (Mar 23, 2014)

When I was a kid in the early 70's I rode my Browning ten speed every where. But I always really wanted a black P-13 Paramount with chrome Nervex lugs and a full Campy group.  I still have the Browning but haven't bought a Paramount.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 25, 2014)

It would have been nice to do a Schwinn anniversary theme but the interest at AA these days seems to have shifted to racing bikes... Of course, theres no reason you couldn't enter your CT in the show too. 

I will be bringing lots of Paramount items including a Tandem with minty Campy parts and a cool advertising banner. If I can manage the space, might bring my prewar Paramount to show. Hard to bring show bikes for such a long trip...


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 26, 2014)

*Paramounts at Ann Arbor 2014*

Thanks to all of those who are supporting my decision to make the lonely Schwinn Paramount this year's theme.  Always felt that this engineering marvel has been quite underestimated over the years.  Always open to suggestions for next year's theme.  Thanks, Paul


----------

